# Shark Injector + Intake for 1999 M3



## Craig W Rundels (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone had both of these mods done to a 1999 M3? I have an M3 convertible with an automatic transmition and have recently decided to give it a bit more zip. I am wondering how much performance increase should be expected with both of these mods.

Thanks,

-Craig


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

In general do not expect huge gains in HP. The Sharking alone gives few if any. The CAI will give some gains, but not a huge amount. Search other threads for exact numbers.

BUT the Sharking and CAI will increase the driveability. The increased rev limit and lack of speed limiter from Sharking are worth it. You will also typically feel like the car revs better and overall seems nicer to drive.

Most people who do these do not regret it, but don't expect huge gains.

If you really want more power, you have to either do intake, exhaust, software and cams. Or go to forced induction.


----------



## Craig W Rundels (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Though horsepower would be nice, I would be happy with better throttle response to offset the transmission lag.

-Craig


----------

